# Survivability of Ms and the lenses upon dropping.



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2017)

So far I have drop ALL my Ms and the lenses under the following conditions. They have all survived. Anyone wants to share their experience?
22mm with M in Dashpoint 30 from 4 feet on cement
18-45mm with M on wooden floor from 3 ft, broke the lens hood
11-22mm on M2 drop to cement from 1 ft. scratched the body.
11-22 drop on cement from 3 ft, dented the outside casing near the lens mount (lucky)


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't drop or throw lenses oder cams. I take photos with them. ;D

To each his own hobby


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2017)

Klutz, I believe, is the description.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 16, 2017)

One lens of yours was badly hurt :-[ : it became 3 mm shorter.  



Rocky said:


> So far I have drop ALL my Ms and the lenses under the following conditions. They have all survived. Anyone wants to share their experience?
> 22mm with M in Dashpoint 30 from 4 feet on cement
> *18*-45mm with M on wooden floor from 3 ft, broke the lens hood
> 11-22mm on M2 drop to cement from 1 ft. scratched the body.
> 11-22 drop on cement from 3 ft, dented the outside casing near the lens mount (lucky)




After having owned the first M + 22mm + 18-55mm (no gravity experiments) and sold them due to the slow autofocus, I ordered a M6 that was delivered today with the 15-45mm kit zoom. 
In the next two weeks, two e-bayers will send me the 22mm prime and the 11-22mm wide angle lens, so I will be able to write the results of my experiments (if any).


----------



## axtstern (Nov 16, 2017)

The original M is the marine among my Canon soldiers. I fell down in castle of Praha having the M and the Kit lens tourist style with the strap around my neck. I can remember seeing the lenshood and shade flying in different directions. When I had recovered from the pain I saw my M looking like an old clamshell phone. The metal case had split open 45 degrees but the camera still one piece. I pressed hard the chasis together and it snapped close again. Scratches and Scars on the outside but no loss of function or quality. 

On the other hand my M5... have not dropped this baby so far but has anyone ticked the ground plate with his fingernail.. it makes this sound which says fragile like an egg shell.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 18, 2017)

M10 with 22mm attached about 2 yrs ago. Unfortunately outside walking, cold windy night, M slips out of my hand onto concrete. Stunningly the body had no scratches or signs of impact, but the lens focus ring got slightly warped (still functional though, but tons of resistance on turning). 

Don't have the body any more but still have the lens. Works fine despite the ring issue.


----------



## bf (Dec 6, 2017)

Recently I had a crash with my MTB and my 11-22mm lens hit the rocks! The hood is broken and body has dents but still working. Is Canon able to repair such damages? I bought it years ago from Canada and it has Canon North America warranty card which is obviously expired.


----------



## slclick (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm new to the M system (well, I had the original and loathed it) but I must say I am impressed by the build of the 11-22. I also have the 22 f/2 and the 18-150 and while the 22 prime resembles the build of a Panasonic mft lens the 18-150 is the only one I am concerned with, it's not a confidence inspiring lens when it comes to mount and build and I will baby it.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 9, 2017)

The original M is built like a tank! I dropped my M + 22mm on concrete from 4'. It landed on a corner, and no issues other than a small dent. It worked fine. I dropped the same combo on the lens front on a wooden floor from 3 feet and no physical or operational problems. 

Fortunately, I haven't dropped my M5 yet, but I suspect it would not survive a fall as well.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 9, 2017)

Sounds like a few people around here might want to ask Santa for a wrist strap this x-mass...


----------

